# Car insurance for no fixed address



## Dee Rider (Oct 8, 2010)

While I have all the correct paperwork and a fixed address here in Spain, I've decided on buying a second hand car. The problem is I'm going to be leaving the country at the end of the month with the intention, first of all, of staying at a friend's house in the French countryside and then of finding a place of my own there. It's a process that may take some months. The car insurance I'm looking at covers me for foreign travel, but technically speaking the address on my insurance policy and registration document would no longer be valid. Should I find what I'm looking for in France I will of course re-register the car there. But if I have to make a claim between now and then, would I be in the clear?

Thanks and kind regards

Dee


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Dee Rider said:


> While I have all the correct paperwork and a fixed address here in Spain, I've decided on buying a second hand car. The problem is I'm going to be leaving the country at the end of the month with the intention, first of all, of staying at a friend's house in the French countryside and then of finding a place of my own there. It's a process that may take some months. The car insurance I'm looking at covers me for foreign travel, but technically speaking the address on my insurance policy and registration document would no longer be valid. Should I find what I'm looking for in France I will of course re-register the car there. But if I have to make a claim between now and then, would I be in the clear?
> 
> Thanks and kind regards
> 
> Dee


I'm not sure why you think it would be a problem, depending on how long you go away for. Our insurance for instance covers us for travelling all over Europe up to 90 days. You'll still have the Spanish address as your "home"?

You need to check your policy documents really


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Dee Rider said:


> While I have all the correct paperwork and a fixed address here in Spain, I've decided on buying a second hand car. The problem is I'm going to be leaving the country at the end of the month with the intention, first of all, of staying at a friend's house in the French countryside and then of finding a place of my own there. It's a process that may take some months. The car insurance I'm looking at covers me for foreign travel, but technically speaking the address on my insurance policy and registration document would no longer be valid. Should I find what I'm looking for in France I will of course re-register the car there. But if I have to make a claim between now and then, would I be in the clear?
> 
> Thanks and kind regards
> 
> Dee


I would speak to your insurance company or broker (if you used one). As someone else just said, most spanish policies come with a green card for european travel up to X number of days, this may be extendable if you ask. 

With regard to the address, I don't think this would cause too many problems, but maybe if you are worried about getting any communication you can just change your address to a friends, someone who can forward post?


----------



## Dee Rider (Oct 8, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> I would speak to your insurance company or broker (if you used one). As someone else just said, most spanish policies come with a green card for european travel up to X number of days, this may be extendable if you ask.
> 
> With regard to the address, I don't think this would cause too many problems, but maybe if you are worried about getting any communication you can just change your address to a friends, someone who can forward post?


Steve and Stravinsky, I've been told I'd be covered for up to 180 days in another country and I would hope within that time to find a place to live, re-register the car etc. If, as you seem to imply, my "technical" possession of a Spanish home address (I can't see myself returning to live here once I move at the end of the month) is _home_ enough, then my main worry is, as Steve outlined, more about receiving communication from the insurance company and not being able to pick it up. I think a Spanish forwarding address is the easiest answer.

Thanks both.


----------

